# Arista.edu



## monkeykoder (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm taking an introductory Black&White photo class.  I was wondering if I would be at any disadvantage if I bought the arista.edu 400 vs the suggested illford hp5?


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never used it, but I hear it's not bad film.  Maybe a flimsy base, but it'll get the job done.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 29, 2008)

What would be the cheapest way through the class that wouldn't be a big sacrifice in quality?  Biggest problem I guess would be I don't know what we're using for chemicals yet and I may never know.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 29, 2008)

Arista.edu is good stuff. It's repackaged Bergger.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 29, 2008)

Will using the Arista.edu make it harder for me to do the class (will dev times be very different?)  Is their paper any good?


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 29, 2008)

I like their paper.  Good stuff.  I hear that Bergger is good film, too.  Just follow their instructions that's printed on the film box for processing times.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 29, 2008)

Freestyle say that Arista.edu Ultra 400 is made in the Czech Republic, so that suggests that it is made by Foma (but that doesn't apply to all Arista branded film). I've never used Arista branded film, but I have used quite a lot of Foma and never had any problems with it.

Best,
Helen

Edit: the older Arista.edu was made by Forte, as was Bergger film.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm guessing the Arista.edu ultra is the foma fomapan.  As long as I'm not going to get yelled at for using cheaper film I'm thinking that is what I'm going to go with.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never taken a photo class, so I'm not sure if they can tell you which film to use.  I suppose they can--they can tell you which books to buy as the teacher determines what he wants to teach.  If he wants to teach with Ilford films, I think you gotta uncle.  Ask your teacher.  Maybe you can get by with the Arista stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 30, 2008)

That's the plan...  I'm also wondering if there is going to be a grain problem if I enlarge to 8X10 that seems to be what the teachers plan on us doing.


----------



## JC1220 (Jan 30, 2008)

I was always under the impression that Arista was repackaged Ilford, foma, adox, or forte, check the made in label, czech would foma, hungary forte, croatia is adox, either way most are decent films. Ultra was said to be the formula for Agfa APX. Of course most of this is interweb hearsay.  You could always ask someone at Freestyle.

Your results maybe different from the rest of the class, development times, negative results, printing, etc. all depending on the chemicals you end up using. Not a big deal IMO, but if this is for a grade or credit, ask the Prof.


----------



## bhop (Jan 30, 2008)

I use the Arista b/w film in my Holga.  It works fine for me.  I live a couple blocks from Freestylephoto, so it's easy for me to get.  The development times are the same as HP5.  You can look in my flickr link below to see my holga set.  All the b/w pics are Arista.  Of course, being taken on a Holga, they might not look like the quality you want with 35mm.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 30, 2008)

Try it. If the neg is blue, it's probably fomapan.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 30, 2008)

Everywhere I've read says it is fomapan.  I'm just worried the teacher would say that it isn't what they suggested so I'll get knocked on points in a class I'm taking to up my GPA (I mean I COULD just learn this at home)...


----------



## bhop (Jan 30, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Everywhere I've read says it is fomapan.  I'm just worried the teacher would say that it isn't what they suggested so I'll get knocked on points in a class I'm taking to up my GPA (I mean I COULD just learn this at home)...



You could try asking the teacher maybe?

I don't understand how the brand of film would change your grade, as long as you're using the suggested film speed, that seems pretty ridiculous to me... but if you're really worried about it, why not just buy the Ilford.. it's only about a dollar more.  (going by freestylephoto prices)


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 30, 2008)

I do plan on asking at $1.40/roll difference times 12 rolls starts to get to be a large number if you're a college student especially if you want to go above and beyond the recommended.


----------



## bhop (Jan 30, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> I do plan on asking at $1.40/roll difference times 12 rolls starts to get to be a large number if you're a college student especially if you want to go above and beyond the recommended.



That's perfectly understandable, i've been there (broke),... that'd definitely add up.


----------



## ann (Jan 31, 2008)

Talk to your instructor.

I don't understand why people taking classes look everywhere but to the person teaching the class.

I don't recommend the film mentioned only because it is not available locally.

I also recommend several films to use and several to avoid, and that students stay with the same film for a long period of time until they become familar with the film and it's quirks.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 31, 2008)

I ask here for advice as to whether or not the film is of high enough quality to do the class I ask the instructor if he would allow the film.  It is always nice to have more than one point of view.


----------



## r-brian (Jan 31, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> Try it. If the neg is blue, it's probably fomapan.


 
Only the 120 has a blue base. The 35mm and 4x5 are clear. I've used the .edu Ultra in 35mm 100 and 400, 120 in 100 and 4x5 in 100. It's my prefered film in 4x5.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 1, 2008)

r-brian said:


> Only the 120 has a blue base. The 35mm and 4x5 are clear. I've used the .edu Ultra in 35mm 100 and 400, 120 in 100 and 4x5 in 100. It's my prefered film in 4x5.



Interesting. All the Foma I've used has a good blue tinge to it, sort of like PX.


----------



## maddermaxx (Feb 1, 2008)

My class uses Arista Film/Paper/Chemistry because they stock it in the colleges bookstore, I have developed some at home using Foma times in D-76 with no problems.

It shouldn't matter what film you use in class.. I've used Arista, Ilford and Kodak with no problems.


----------

